# DIY or buy the ultimate weight loss stack?



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have just purchased 2x chest eze, pro plus and asprin. Which will help me loose weight better? Im undecided on what too do?

Thanks


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Ya take them as a stack mate :thumb:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the UWLS would work out cheaper, plus it has the added benefit of yohombine hcl added.


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

what do u mean? sorry :huh:


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

r they ok for women?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there anything banned in the UWLS?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Rh1no said:


> Is there anything banned in the UWLS?


Banned from what?

There's nothing illegal in them but 1,3 dimeth is banned by a lot of sports feds


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

so what do you all think i should take? whats more effective?


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

eca stack is good, bit of a pain keep buying the chest-eze. pretty sure its 2x chest-eze 200mg caffiene and half and an aspirin(depending on tablet strength). Tablets aren't the answer to everything though, diet and cardio is the best bet first. Is that you in your profile pic?


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ye im dieting at the same time, im just wanting a little boost. Ye i ordered the chest eze online 2 packs of them then maybe once i run out ill go onto the uwls. And ye its me


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

You can get chest-eze in most pharmacies, but like i say bit of a pain going there every few days. The uwls is very good although can be pretty strong. There are many other fat burners out there such as Warrior blaze. What is your current diet and exercise routine?


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

Im currently on weight watchers and do the odd bit of exercise through the week, maybe if i try warrior blaze then? where can i buy this?


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze-90-caps

Well it could be worse than weight watchers, if you are happy then stick to this diet. Exercise wise you need to formulate some sort of regime and try to stick to it. One of the best types cardio for fat loss is fasted am steady state. So if possible give this a try for a month. Yes if you eat less than you need you will lose fat, but if you want results then cardio and diet is the best bet.

Any more questions just ask.


----------

